# Comparing Quality in the O lines



## bluejean0001 (Dec 27, 2009)

Hello,

I am a new subscriber to this site and I am beginning to collect O style locomotives. I am primarily interested in any differences between the MTH premier line and the Lionel line. When I received my first Lionel train in the 60's, it was manufactured superbly. Do either of these lines now use many plastic parts compared to the metal parts of years past or is the quality comparable? Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you,
Glenn


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I am sorry I am not a new era guy. That's a very broad question and I have found out I cannot do them justice. Just go online and view their catalogs. I think now,. they are mostly plastic. Personally I don't have opinions on the new product lines I am still catching upon the old.When you do get a good answer you can post it here I need to get updated. I would like to know what you got so far. Tell me about them. Me, I keep buying older but some prewar style repros look nice.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Hmm, where to start...

The MTH Premier line is the top MTH line... These products are true 1:48 scale, whereas MTH Railking are slightly smaller and traditionally sized... The steam locomotives are all metal, and the diesels have a plastic shell with a metal base... Most of the rolling stock is made out of plastic, contains a metal weight, and has all metal trucks, axles, and couplers...

Comparable to the MTH Premier line is the Lionel "Standard O" line... IMO these pieces (the newer ones) are definitely more detailed then their MTH counterparts... _Some_ pieces of rolling stock have metal chains, hand rails, ladders, etc... To me, Lionel "Standard O" line rolling stock is the top of the line when it comes to modern O scale... I can not comment on their locomotives though as I have never owned one...


----------

